# /lib/modules/2.4./build , for what



## Frerk (14. Januar 2004)

Moin,

kann mir einer sagen wie wichtig der Link 
/lib/modules/Kernel_v/build 
ist.

Er linkt auf das Kernel Sourcen Verzeichnis unter /usr/src/Kernel_v

Ich kompiliere auf einer zentralen Maschine einen Kernel mit allen was dazu gehört. Der wird auf andere Maschinen verteilt. 
Die Module in /lib/modules... sind bei mir ca. 15MB gross.
Kopiere ich rekursiv die Module auf die anderen Server werden logischer Weise die Kernel Sourcen unter /usr/src.... mitkopiert. ca. 200MB

Die Maschine läuft auch ohne den Link, wofür ist der Link also gut ?

gruss Frerk


----------



## Thomas Kuse (15. Januar 2004)

Irgendwo habe ich neulich gelesen, dass das für eine abwärts-Kompatibilität beim Kompilieren von modulen ist.
Kann ich aber leider nicht genau sagen, da ich selten Module, sondern fast ausschliesslich die Sachen in den Kernel hinein kompiliere.


----------

